# Trialmarkt Laufkundschaft



## HarzEnduro (4. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich sehe bei FB immer wieder, dass Jan seinen Laden mit den neusten Teilen aufstockt usw. Wenn ich mir den Laden anschaue, dann könnte man meinen, dass er viel Laufkundschaft hat, bei der Menge an Rahmen und Bikes die dort präsentiert werden. Ist das so? Trial ist ja nun eine Randsportart und da kommen doch nicht so viele in seinen Laden oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Hoffes (4. Februar 2017)

Viel geht über den online Shop 

Aber gibt auch einige wo extra zu ihm fahren um gleich noch Tipps sich zu holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Februar 2017)

Ich finde nur seinen Laden sehr kundenorientiert für das, was eigentlich zu 90% (denke ich) online oder per Telefon geht.


----------



## Hoffes (5. Februar 2017)

Jop

In einer schönen Werkstatt usw arbeitet es sich auch lieber denke ich


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. Februar 2017)

wenn es nur einen laden im ganzen land gibt, welcher dazu kundenfreuntlich aussieht, liegt es doch auch auf der hand das wenn leute interesse haben dort hin fahren


----------



## Raymond12 (6. Februar 2017)

Als ich im September mit dem Gedanken spielte, mit diesem Sport anzufangen, hätte ich mir so einen Laden in Berlin gewünscht.
Die Hemmschwelle sich ein so hoch spezialisiertes Fahrrad zu kaufen, das man zum Fahrradfahren ja gar nicht mehr nutzen kann ist sehr groß. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass durch einen gut aufgeräumten Laden gepaart mit guter Beratung diese Hemmschwelle abgebaut wird. Besonders auch bei Eltern die einen Sport für ihre Sprösslinge suchen und bereit sind dafür auch in die Tasche zu greifen.
Ich glaube dafür fährt man auch mal ein paar Kilometer über Land. Wenn man sich dann auch noch die Neubike-Ladenkunden als Online Stammkunden halten kann, macht das sehr viel Sinn.
Online übrigens bisher nur gute Erfahrungen bei Jan gemacht.


----------

